# Allroad performance confirmed, from AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning is proud to announce fitment confirmations of the AWE Tuning Front Mounted Intercooler, AWE Tuning 2.0T Downpipe, AWE Tuning Performance Pedals, and the AWE Tuning Vent Mounted Boost Gauge for 2013+ allroad models. 










*AWE Tuning 2.0T Performance Front Mounted Intercooler highlights:*


Gains of +21hp and +20tq at the crank
Reduces Intake Air Temperatures by 30%
Efficient bar/plate core construction
Cast aluminum end tanks with inlet baffle
No effect on OE radiator or A/C systems
Fits securely behind stock crash bar











*AWE Tuning 2.0T Resonated Downpipe highlights:*


T304 Stainless Steel Construction
Specially designed Helmholtz Resonators
For those looking for additional sound tuning
Lifetime Warranty











*AWE Tuning Performance Pedal highlights:*


Pre-installed rubber nubs for grip with wet shoes
Hard anodized finish for long appearance life
Stainless steel hardware, included installation wrench
Radiused corners on clutch and brake pedals for shoe clearance
Accelerator pedal "bump-out" for easier heel and toe driving











*AWE Tuning B8.5 Vent Mounted Boost Gauge and Tap highlights:*


Perfect Match to OE lighting
Maintains air flow
Full kit includes everything needed to install
Tap includes two injection molded plastic ports for added flexibility in application


Check out everything available for the new allroad, right here.


----------

